# Sonda Scrambler



## Rambler (May 2, 2018)

Does anyone have any information about the Sonda Scrambler, manufacturer, years produced, advertisements? Thanks in advance.


----------



## PCHiggin (May 2, 2018)

Made by Garton,Looks like an early  70's version with the stripe,decals and cool color. Lots of Japanese dirt bikes were painted that way, that era.  I had a red 60's version Sonda 20+ years ago for my children.


----------



## ridingtoy (May 4, 2018)

I believe a couple of the "Evolution of the Pedal Car" collector books have catalog pages on the Sonda. There's about 4 or 5 books, so not sure which ones I saw them in. One of the models I believe is called a "Super Sonda". 

Dave


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Nashman (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Rambler (Oct 2, 2022)

10~18kustoms said:


> View attachment 1705370




Thank you @10~18kustoms I appreciate it!


----------

